# New Tools



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well it is finally all here. I bought a couple of gouges from Doug Thompson. 1/2" bowl gouge and 3/8" spindle gouge with handles from Dave Peebles. Hope I got the name right. I also had my Holdfast vacuum chuck come in last Friday. Finally got around to unpacking it tonight. Dave Hout gave me a demo using a pancake compressor and told me my Sears unit would work just fine. I got the tube that goes thru the headstock cut and now can't wait to give it a go. Now I just need some down time.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie....

All those toys you keep accumulating and no time to play with them. When is that retirement date again?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Bernie,
Set up a another vacuum hold-down right there on the chair, sit on it and turn it on. That'll keep you right there in the shop.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Bernie,
Nice tools mate, looking forward to seeing some work with them.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie not to pick on you make sure you get some pics of that in use. Nothing like having some new tools to play with have fun.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep the retirement date is coming quickly Bob at 17 months or so. I will get pictures of it in use hopefully this weekend. I have the pipe cut to size that goes thru the headstock and getting the rest of it hooked up.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Go ahead and kick Bob..lol. Nice new lot of tools Bernie. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea but Corey should I kick him in the shins or a little higher.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

OUCH!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Now Bernie,

Play nice in the sandbox.....;-)

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

ooooohhhhhh Alright Ed.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie didn't want to bring this up but where are the pics of this being used. Now don't tell me you been slacking off.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie didn't want to bring this up but where are the pics of this being used. Now don't tell me you been slacking off.


Glenmore,

You are starting to get an Austrailian accent


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob said:


> Glenmore,
> 
> You are starting to get an Austrailian accent


What do you mean Mate.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It isn't funny Glenmore. The grandkids are here so grandpa has been busy but on the other hand chomping at the bit to try these things out. Of course grandma has a lot to say about that to.:'(


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

GRANDMA'S rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Dave I found out early on that wives, mothers and grandmothers do RULE.  My granddad gave me some advice many years ago. Just remember that she wears the pants in the family. She just lets you borrow them.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

The old rule mate, she that should be obeyed at all times.
Cheers
Pete


----------

